# Preferred dog shampoo + conditioner



## ouch (Jan 17, 2007)

Heyo… 


I’m curious about which dog shampoo and conditioner people have a preference to?


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I like Bio-groom shampoos. I usually order ours from PetEdge.


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

*shampoo*

I use the Bark to Basics line with great results. I use the OAtmeal for itching, and the Sensitive Skin for puppies, and the Hawaiian Ginger smells good, The One Step Silky is good if you want a shampoo and conditioner in one.I ahve also used several other brands (the ones you can get at Walmart, etc) but I like Bark 2 basics better.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I prefer to use all natural or herbal shampoos (I don't use conditioner, I have a spray mist for that). On top of which I only bathe my dogs when absolutely necessary (never in the winter since I do them outside), and only 2 or three times from spring-fall. Obviously certain breeds need it more often, I just try and do it as little as possible to keep my dogs coat and skin healthy. Bathing often can cause dry/flaky skin, and strip the natural oils from thier coats. Which is why when I do bathe them, I prefer to use something with the least amount of chemicals in it. 

Side note - if the dogs do get a bit gunky in the winter, I use a spray bottle of just water and wipe them down, and if PJ (who likes to get dirty), comes in with mud on him, I let him dry, brush it off, and then spray and wipe him down.

Everytime I take my dogs out with me, I ALWAYS get comments on their coats, and often get asked at Petsmart by shoppers (and the staff too at times) what kind of shampoo I use. They seem horrified when I tell them but that I only bathe them a max of maybe 3 times a year. LOL But I do tell them also that it has more to do with the fact of what I feed, and that I give my dogs salmon oil pills also.


----------



## Fancy Lulu (Feb 11, 2007)

I personally loves these shampoo and conditioner, it has made my pug smells so good and her hair super soft. The calming aromatherapy spritzer
Detangling Leave in Conditioner with Lavender & Chamomile a 3-in-1 product that can be used: After bathing to facilitate an easier brush out. On specific mattes to help detangle and for quick conditioning. To help calm down a nervous dog 
check it out here
http://www.fancylulu.com/servlet/Categories?category=Beauty+&+Grooming


----------



## Meghan&Pedro (Nov 6, 2006)

For a really sensative dog you can always use the Milk Bath shampoo - it leaves the coat VERY soft and is very gentle 

I love the EarthBath products - they are not only earth friendly (completely biodigradable so you can wash your dog on your front lawn and it won't hurt the grass!) but they have LOTS of options from shampoos and conditioners in 1 (such as the Mango Tango), to sensative skin formulas (Such as the mint with tea tree oil) and shampoos for white or light coats (stronger stain remover) to the gentlest puppy shampoos. They all have GREAT scents, and there's a shampoo for every dog.

HOWEVER - remember your dog should not be bathed more than once every three months. If you was them too often you will strip their coats of all the natural oils. They don't have oils like us that make our hair oily quickly - and their hair will dry very quickly, as well as their skin.

If you need to wash your dog more often - I would recommend either a dry shampoo, or just spot-washing the areas that get dirty (around the bum, the paws etc)



Meghan


----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)

..........................


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

I use Earth Bath now as well, the Mango Tango one. Smells great, great ingredients.

I also have a few bio groom products, an oatmeal shampoo, sprays and conditioners.


----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)

"HOWEVER - remember your dog should not be bathed more than once every three months. If you was them too often you will strip their coats of all the natural oils."


Not a Shih-Tzu!


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

Their are many good shampoo and conditioners out there. I groomed for 4 years and used several different types, some stood out more then others. Earthbath and Tropiclean Products are natural and have a large variety. 
The imortant thing to remember is that there is not "one" shampoo for every dog.
A Golden needs different care than a poodle, a shih tzu needs different care than a Great Dane, and so on.


----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)

cjac&mac,

So what did you think was best for a Shih-Tzu?

I've been reading other forums too and a lot of people like EQyss Premier

http://www.petedge.com/shopping/browse/directorymain.jsp?AS=1&keyword=Premier

I was using Aubrey per my groomers recomendations but I think that was only because the woman who sold the dogs and supplies sold Aubrey.
I've used Suave human shampoo and conditioner with Aloe inbetween his groomings. But since I plan of doing his clipping too I am looking for something mild and "doggie" to bathe him every two weeks or so. He goes for a clipping every 7 weeks and he could really probably use a clip every 5-6 weeks. I'm hoping to clip him every 4 weeks and bathe him every two weeks to keep him better.


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

As I am well aware, most groomers only recommend shampoos, and products that they use, just like vets recommend food that they sell. Research is Key!


To start with bathing.....please do not use human shampoo, not even johnson&johnson baby shampoo. Dogs have a different Ph levels and requirements than humans, even though you do have a breed that has 'hair' not fur, it's skin and 'hair' is different from yours and mine.

2nd, is there a reason why you are bathing your dog so often? 
Dogs don't produce oils like we do. So when we bathe them we strip their bodies of all natural oils. It takes quite some time for their oils to spread throughout their body and condition the skin and coat. Unlike us.

If you have a dog who is always dirty, Earthbath grooming wipes (they come in three scents, and one is for sensitive skin) is a great product to use on your dog between groomings. It works to take away oil and dirt without the skin and coat. Plus it leaves a nice odour. 

Now for what shampoo to use, If he is a light colour, or dark, Earthbath does coat brightners (which basically enhances your dogs coat and protects it for approx 5 weeks.) Other wise you should have something with a conditioner, like Mango Tango by Earth bath. If Earth Bath isn't available, try Tropiclean products, and even 'some' of the Bio-groom.

Let me know if this helps.


----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)

We try t go every 7 weeks to the groomer. By then he is usually overdue for a clipping but we are trying to stretch the cost a bit. From someone who has had a dog his whole life, I've never spent this kind of money. Usually had a shepherd/mix for free and a rare trip to the groomer. My shepherd/mix prior to this dog made 2 trips a year maybe and an occassional bath in between. These were not a lap dog that everyone wants to cuddle with. 
This dog cost me bucks from the get-go and hasn't stopped in 4 1/2 years. He needs a bath inbetween trips to the groomer. No two ways about it. (First time I've ever written that expression. Seems weird looking at it.) This guy doesn't realize that he's suppose to be a house dog. He loves going out and likes to run back and forth along the fence trying to get a piece of the Ratweiller next door. He comes in filthy some times and wipes would never do between clippings. 
Some of these products claim that there is no stripping of oils and that frequent bathing in no proble. I would like to keep this dog clean and better groomed so he can get the attention he deserves. Nobody wants a dirty, smelly dog on their lap.


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

We too try not to bathe them too often and brush the dried mud off with a Zoomgroom (great massage brush). Shampoos - Coatex Aloe and Oatmeal. In the summer during Lula's allergies time we use Etiderm Antibacterial. We get these from:
www.hyperdrug.co.uk - for us U.K. people. It's a great source for everything and all your pets.


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

if you absolutly have no other option than to wash your dog every week, why not just trying to hose your dog down and not use any shampoo. Grab a towel dry it off and spritz it with some doggy cologne that helps to deodorize and clean.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

on my long coated lhasa i use the groomers everning primrose shmapoo it really is so lovely and has a nice sweet smell  i also bath my little man every 2- 3 weeks rither at home or work he is walked evry day about 3-7 times a day and he stinks after a week, i have put the link to the shampoo i use http://www.groomers-online.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=4_5_42 thee are the really good shampoo we use these at work and as iv said its best to groom daily with a misted coat and i use http://www.groomers-online.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8_53
wich is a smelly spary with added oils as well whicxh will keep him spelling better for longer as he pees on him self he also has oils daily to keep his skin healty and u can also use baby wipes to clean around him rather than giing him a bath, as long as ur dog is well looked after and u use a really good shampoo ur dogs skin shouldnt suffer. lol i dont sell these products lol wish i did lol but they really are good u can bye on line but if u go in pets t home they sell 500ml of the shampoo for afiver so if u order a large bottle on line its cheaper i bought my grooming spray out of pets at home as i didnt relise they sell it online but sometimes pets at home sells it on offer so its a bit cheaper 

so i ramble on a bit 

xxx


----------



## Jen_B (Feb 18, 2007)

I must admit I use Baby shampoo on my dogs, maybe I should switch to a dog shampoo, although my Furbabies are 11 now so maybe too late to change.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

never to late to change we have a few customers who want us to us baby shampoo as they think it is better for the dogs skin but i do try and get them to use the everning primrose as its so gental grate for young pups as well, u have to rember its made for babys and ppl which have a diffrent ph to dogs but if u find it works ok but a dog shampoo is always recomended 

xx


----------



## Akita (Dec 22, 2006)

I have no choice but to bathe..I take her to the park and she rolls around with other dogs...It is all mud and Ice right now..She gets caked and it freezes on her...I take her in the shower stall and she does not mind having a shower...If I do not use a shampoo she will not get white again.

My only choice is not take her to the park but I want to socialize her


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

its the smae with teddy Akita with the snow we had he hets balls of snow in his ears face and all in and around his feet looks like hes got dred locks made of snow


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

did you mean a shih tzu should be bathed more or not to bath the shih tzu often? Mine gets smelly if she is not bathed


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hmm, I actually haven't thought about not bathing dogs that much....now that it's snowy and rainy here Bridgette is absolutely filthy when we take her to the dog park and she needs a bath almost every time we go. She has short hair, but would it be better to just give her a bath, but not use shampoo??


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

Jen_B said:


> I must admit I use Baby shampoo on my dogs, maybe I should switch to a dog shampoo, although my Furbabies are 11 now so maybe too late to change.


That is bad for your dogs skin. As was already mentioned, it is the* wrong PH for the dog.....*


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

its intially up to how much u bath ir dog squirt1968 but do try to leave it as long as u can  if u are bathing reg then use a good shampoo so it dosnt dry out the skin as when u bath it dose strip the natural oils which can lead to dandruff 


xxxxx


----------



## Red98vett (Feb 24, 2007)

I have 2 yorkies and a cocker - I've been on the hunt for the perfect shampoo too since I keep them in coat...I found Chris Christensen systems is OUTSTANDING for long and or dry hair. When I started using it 1-1/2 years ago it transformed my Chanel's hair and it's very soft now. It's gentle and can be used on cats and dogs.


----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)

I think I'm going to give the Coat Handlers products a try. This shampoo says it is so gentle that it can even be used daily. I don't want to give a bath that much but I do hope tp keep my shih-tzu cleaner and tidier once I get my clippers and scissors and go to work on him. The Conditioner can also be left in which should make for easy brushing. I'll let you know how I make out once I get it.

http://www.petedge.com/shopping/pro...0&iSubCat=0&iSubSubCat=0&iProductID=1104&AS=1


----------



## dawnalina (Jan 5, 2007)

Gosh, really? I should only be bathing my dog every once in awhile? The poor thing has been getting a bath once a week. He's always filthy after his Saturday afternoon at the dog park. Should I give up the dog park so that I can wash him less? I'm serious that there's no way for me not to totally bathe him after the dog park. The boy finds any dirt and mud and rolls in it and it sticks to his longish hair (terrier/shih tzu mix). Advice please!! Thanks!!!


----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)

I ended up ordering the Coat Handlers 5 to 1 shampoo and the 15 to 1 conditioner. So far I really like these products. My shih-tzu came out very clean and very well conditioned. The conditioner is made to use straight out of the bottle for normal conditioning or as a 15 to 1 mix in a spray bottle to leave in and brush. I used a 4 to 1 mix and conditioned him and left it for about 5 minutes and rinsed. I was doing my first clipping and didn't want any snags so I didn't want to take any chances with just spraying it in. I really love the soft, fresh scent too.

I chose this shampoo because it states that it's gentle enough to use everyday. (although I don't ever want to find out) I expect to bathe every 2 weeks and clip once a month now that I am all set up. I spoke with the company the other day and they told me this shampoo is very gentle and hypoallergetic and won't strip any oils. If I needed to, I wouldn't think twice about using this every week.

Good luck with these decisions. I know what you are going through!


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

i bath the min of every other week and thats really pushing my luck i walk teddy about 3-6 times a day and having so much hair and being so low and being a boy he really stinks and is muddy but rather than bathing so much i use grooming wipes or even a good brand ogf baby wipes and a good brush usally gets most of the mud out and i use a smelly spay to keep him smelling fresh 

if i was u after a walk i would either just rinse the dog in water and not use shampoo which we do with rosies legs after a walk or just a really good brush out usally gets most of the mudd and sand out 

xx


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I prefer EQyss products above any and all I have ever tried over the many years of having dogs. www.EQyss.com or, you can get some of their products w/out shipping fees at KvVet (www.kvvet.com).


----------



## rg32 (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi I just joined the forums!

I use Pet Silk shampoo, and conditioner. I have tried 3 of the scents island breeze, mountain berry, and tropical forest. I loved mountain berry scent, liked tropical forest scent alot, but I didnt really care for the island breeze . Scent aside it leaves my dogs coat soo soft. The scent lasts pretty long too. I get it from www.purecanine.com, but I have seen a few more places online that sell it too.


----------



## 3DogMom (Mar 18, 2007)

*3DogMom*



ouch said:


> Heyo…
> 
> 
> I’m curious about which dog shampoo and conditioner people have a preference to?


I use Bio-Groom, Fresh Scent Shampoo, Works great and smells nice. I use Baby Shampoo on the faces, always! And Lambra Kay Cream rinse, but not very often....only if it is very dry weather on full coats I have to scissor ( because of static) Hard to rinse out, Harder to dry the dog...also delute it lots.


----------



## Dog Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

My schnauzer is bathed when she gets groomed and my JRT takes a bubblebath with me every so often. After the bubblebath, I shampoo her with Johnson's Baby Shampoo. 

When I got my JRT, she was a scratching mess and the vet almost didn't OK her to fly home with me. Now, she is just fine.

Too much bathing dries out their skin so be careful.


----------



## mellotune (Mar 11, 2007)

Is it really necessary to spend so much on shampoo? I bought her shampoo from Walmart and I don't use conditioner. My white miniature poodle seems to be doing fine. I just bathed her this afternoon, she looks good, smells good, and I think she feels good too (no more scratching). Last trip to the vet, she commented my dog has great coat. I'm new here so I'm just curious if I really need to switch to the better shampoo.

This is the cheap shampoo I am using:
http://www.hartz.com/Our Products/products500/3270097925.jpg


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I love TheraPet's shampoos...I order them from Groomers.com...



Dog Mom said:


> My schnauzer is bathed when she gets groomed and my JRT takes a bubblebath with me every so often. After the bubblebath, I shampoo her with Johnson's Baby Shampoo.
> 
> When I got my JRT, she was a scratching mess and the vet almost didn't OK her to fly home with me. Now, she is just fine.
> 
> Too much bathing dries out their skin so be careful.


THe problem with your Schauzer isn't the bathing, its what you are bathing her with!!! At the groomer, she is probably getting a proper shampoo. However, what you are using at home can, and does dry out dog's skin and coat...people shampoos are not Ph balanced for our canine friends. 

I bathe my two dogs WEEKLY, and neither of them have dry skin or coats...however, they are bathed with dog shampoos and conditioned when necessary (like in the winter when they can get all full of static after a bath...conditioning with a good coat conditioner can prevent this. )

Oh, and add to my 'like list' Bark 2 Basics...I got a sampler packet of some of their stuff...I especially like the D-Matt coat conditioner. 

I also like some of the Lambert Kay shampoos...Especially the Oatmeal and Baking soda one...they need to make that scent into a doggie cologne...mmmmm!!!


----------



## Expo (Jan 27, 2008)

We use Laser Lites shampoo/conditioner for our dogs. Cost more but will last longer it dillutes 10 to 1. When we first started with it we used the stripper shampoo and you would not believe what came out of the coat. All dog shampoo/conditiners need to have a pH level of 6.9 to 7.1. We now use the Lanolin shampoo/conditioner. We also use the protein conditioner to keep the dogs in full coat. This shampoo was developed for the long coated breeds. In our 20 years of showing dogs and trying everything on the market, this is the best I think. Leaves the coat shinny and the proper texture, does not take out the natural oils in the coat like many do.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

The only shampoo I will use is Miracle Coat. It works best for my Rotties. I love how it shines up their coat, doesn't dry and smells fresh without a perfume smell.


----------

